# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Easy-Draw Tool Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Easy-Draw Tool Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
One year online activation for Easy-Draw Tool.  
Easy-Draw Tool gives access to diagrams for different devices. Does 
not require any dongles. Can be used on five PCs, but simultaneously 
works on one PC only.    
To activate Easy-Draw Tool follow these steps:    Download the software from easy-draw official pageCreate user accountProvide your username on placing the order *Features:*Simultaneous check of bitmap and schematic diagramFully English interface *Easy-Draw Tool contains:*Bitmaps for: *iPhone*: 7P/7/6SP/6S/6/6P/5S/5/5C/4/4S/SE*iPad*: 2/3/4/Air/Air2/Mini/Mini2/Mini3/Mini4*Samsung*: N3-N9006, N3-N9009, N4-N9109W, S4-I9500, S4-I9505, S5-G9009D, S5-G900F, S6-G9200, W2014, W2015, W2016*Xiaomi*: MI3-TD, MI4-TDSchematic diagrams for: *iPhone*: 7P/7/6SP/6S/6P/6/5S/5/4S*iPad*: 2/3/4/Air/Mini1/Mini2*Samsung*: A3009, A7000, A7009, 
E7000, E7009, G9250, N9200, A5000, G900V, G9260, G9200, N7100, I809, 
I5508, I5800, I8250, I699, I5500, I9505, I9001, I9008L, I9018, I9023, 
I9050, I9070, I9088, I6320, I9300, I9500, I509, I659, I909, I1862, 
I1800, B9062, B9120, A5000, N3-N9006, N3-N9009, N4-N9109W, S4-I9500, 
S4-I9505, S5-G9009D, S5-G900F, S6-G9200, W2014, W2015, W2016*Xiaomi*: MI3, MI4, MI4S, MI5, MI5S PLUS*Huawei*: C8815, G9ALOOCLOO, G520, 
G610, H300-T00, KIW-X5, MATE7-CL00, MATE8, MATECRR-CLOO, P6MI-ONE_PLUS, 
P7, P8-CL10, P8-TL00, P8-UL10, P9, P9 PLUS, T2211, Y600, enjoy6S, 
Honor3C, Honor4A, Honor4X, Honor6H60-L01, Honor6H60-L02, Honor6H60-L03, 
Honor6H60-L04*Gionee*: A66, A320, A350, E3, 
E6mini, E6T, E7, E7L, E7mini, E7T, E8, F100, F103S, F105, F301, F303, 
GN100, GN105, GN137, GN200, GN305, GN5001S, M3, M3S, M5, M5PLUS, M6, 
M2017, N8, Q1, S5, S5.1, S5.5, S5.5L, S6, S7, S8, S600, V3, V6, V8, 
V183, V185, V187, V188, V188S, W800, W808, W900, W900S, W909, Z201, MITO
 M4, MITO M6*Meizu*: MX2*Lenovo*: A1900, K30-T, A7-10, A7-20,
 A7-30, A10-80HC, A60, A298T, A310, A366T, A678T, A790e, A800, A820, 
A830, A858, A938T, A2800, A2860, A3500, A3580, A3600, A3600U, A3800, 
A3860, ET860, G828, K7mini, P50, S2-38ATO, S680, S868T, TD10Position diagrams for: *iPhone*: 7/6SP/6S/6P/6/5S/5/4S*iPad*: 2/3/4/Air/Mini1/Mini2*Samsung*: A3009, A7000, A7009, 
E7000, E7009, G9250, N9200, A5000, G900V, G9260, G9200, N7100, I809, 
I5508, I5800, I8250, I699, I5500, I9505, I9001, I9008L, I9018, I9023, 
I9050, I9070, I9088, I6320, I9300, I9500, I509, I659, I909, I1862, 
I1800, B9062, B9120, A5000, N3-N9006, N3-N9009, N4-N9109W, S4-I9500, 
S4-I9505, S5-G9009D, S5-G900F, S6-G9200, W2014, W2015, W2016*Huawei*: Honor3C*Vivo*: E5, S3, S6, X5L, X6D, Y22T*Lenovo*: A1900, K30-T, A7-10, A7-20,
 A7-30, A10-80HC, A60, A310, A366T, A678T, A790e, A800, A820, A830, 
A858, A938T, A2800, A2860, A3500, A3580, A3600, A3600U, A3800, A3860, 
ET860, G828, K7mini, P50, S2-38ATO, S680, S868T, TD10Fault diagrams for: *iPhone*: 7/7P/6S/6SP/6/6P      
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions.   
Detailed information on the further use of the virtual product will 
be sent to your email, specified during registration, when we confirm 
your payment and process your order.     *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
26-04-2020 01:12 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

